# [SOLVED] Which do I have? 6850 or 6870?



## dvitemb (Dec 20, 2010)

My Speccy only says I have a AMD Radeon HD 6800 series graphics card.
How do I find out for certain without opening up the computer?
Why does it not detect a difference?

Non-critical question, thanks for your time.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Which do I have? 6850 or 6870?*

Go to Control Panel, Hardware and Sound, then Display. Click on Adjust Resolution and then Advanced Settings. Under the Adapter tab you will see "Chip Type: AMD Radeon Graphics Processor" followed by a number in parentheses.

AMD Radeon HD 6850 Device ID 0x6739
AMD Radeon HD 6870 Device ID 0x6738


----------



## dvitemb (Dec 20, 2010)

*Re: Which do I have? 6850 or 6870?*



MPR said:


> Go to Control Panel, Hardware and Sound, then Display. Click on Adjust Resolution and then Advanced Settings. Under the Adapter tab you will see "Chip Type: AMD Radeon Graphics Processor" followed by a number in parentheses.
> 
> AMD Radeon HD 6850 Device ID 0x6739
> AMD Radeon HD 6870 Device ID 0x6738


No such luck.
Just 6800 series, nothing else, as seen in attached image.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

From what MPR said and your picture, I think you have a HD6850


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Which do I have? 6850 or 6870?*



Redeye3323 said:


> From what MPR said and your picture, I think you have a HD6850


Yep, recall what I said about the number in parentheses -- that's the device ID and is the easiest way to tell a 6850 from a 6870 without physically looking at it.


----------



## dvitemb (Dec 20, 2010)

*Re: Which do I have? 6850 or 6870?*



MPR said:


> Yep, recall what I said about the number in parentheses -- that's the device ID and is the easiest way to tell a 6850 from a 6870 without physically looking at it.


I'm sorry, but I don't get it: I look at the numbers in parentheses and they don't say as such.
Is there something aout their denotation that makes them indicate one or the other?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Which do I have? 6850 or 6870?*

Device ID's> PCI Vendor and Device Lists


----------



## dvitemb (Dec 20, 2010)

*Re: Which do I have? 6850 or 6870?*



Wrench97 said:


> Device ID's> PCI Vendor and Device Lists


Ah, i understand completely now! Marking thread as solved now.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Which do I have? 6850 or 6870?*



MPR said:


> AMD Radeon HD 6850 Device ID 0x6739
> AMD Radeon HD 6870 Device ID 0x6738


I could have been a bit more clear:

Chip Type: AMD Radeon Graphics Processor (0x6739) -- you have a 6850.
Chip Type: AMD Radeon Graphics Processor (0x6738) -- you have a 6870.


----------

